# Realtek RTL8111E doesnt supports Gigabit speed [solved]

## selberbauer

Hi, i have a problem with my Realtek RTL8111E, these is connected to a Gigabit Router (tried also a Gigabit Switch) and although the Gigabit LED on the Backpanel is on ethtool only shows me 100MBit/s

Under Samba (Windows as Client) I am only getting 11MB/s - 17MB/s. This is strange because I am using a similar Server (just older Hardware AMD 770 also r8169) over Samba with up to 125MB/s.

Heres the output of ethtool:

 *Quote:*   

>  ethtool eth0
> 
> Settings for eth0:
> 
>         Supported ports: [ TP MII ]
> ...

 

Output of ifconfig

 *Quote:*   

> ifconfig
> 
> dummy0    Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 32:b3:e4:ef:33:50
> 
>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING NOARP  MTU:1500  Metric:1
> ...

 

When I want to change the Speed manuelly up to 1000 with "ethtool -s eth0 speed 1000 duplex full

" the server isnt available any more  and the LED on the LAN card are stopping to be on, so I have to restart the server.

What could the problem be?

RegardsLast edited by selberbauer on Thu Jun 02, 2011 6:57 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Naib

what kernel driver?

----------

## selberbauer

I finally found the problem, the router was drowngrading the link to 100MBit/s to save energy -.-

Which manufacture comes on such stupid ideas?

Regards

----------

